# Will drive from HDVR2 work in a DSR7000?



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

If I move my drive and my card from my dying HDVR2 to a DSR7000 and run the 51killer.tcl will that work? I seem to remember reading that the series 2 boxes were identical on the inside but different on the outside.

Would I basically be able to resurrect my DTivo in a new body like re-incarnation or can I expect problems?

My current drive is superpatched.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

will work fine


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> will work fine


Will he be able to keep his recordings?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yes
if superpatched he will.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Awesome, so now all you have to do is copy the drive, install in a new DTivo and then run 51killer? Assuming the original drive is superpatched.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> Awesome, so now all you have to do is copy the drive, install in a new DTivo and then run 51killer? Assuming the original drive is superpatched.


In my case I plan on pulling my drive from the HDVR2 and putting it directly into the new unit, running 51killer and, from what I understand, that's it.


----------



## ssstivo (Jan 8, 2004)

marklyn said:


> In my case I plan on pulling my drive from the HDVR2 and putting it directly into the new unit, running 51killer and, from what I understand, that's it.


What are the symptoms of your "dying" HDVR2? If the problem is drive related you should copy your drive onto a new one. In that case you won't need to move it to the other unit. 
Also you'll need to contact directv to get the other unit actiavted. Just moving the card to the other unit will not get it activated.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

ssstivo said:


> What are the symptoms of your "dying" HDVR2? If the problem is drive related you should copy your drive onto a new one. In that case you won't need to move it to the other unit.
> Also you'll need to contact directv to get the other unit actiavted. Just moving the card to the other unit will not get it activated.


My tuner 2 has been pixelating really bad for months, and getting worse by the week. It started several months ago and I didn't pay much attention to it because it was infrequent and very little pixelation and seemed to only occur on 1-2 channels. Now, it's much more frequent, on many more channels and occasionally so bad you can't possibly watch tv on that tuner.

I can use the other tuner for the same channel (or check my other HDVR's in the house) and everything is fine.

That being said, is why I am proclaiming it 'dying'.

From what I understand written in prior posts on this subject I can switch out the drive to the new unit.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

marklyn said:


> My tuner 2 has been pixelating really bad for months, and getting worse by the week. It started several months ago and I didn't pay much attention to it because it was infrequent and very little pixelation and seemed to only occur on 1-2 channels. Now, it's much more frequent, on many more channels and occasionally so bad you can't possibly watch tv on that tuner.
> 
> I can use the other tuner for the same channel (or check my other HDVR's in the house) and everything is fine.
> 
> ...


Have you switched cables on the inputs yet, just to ascertain for sure that its the tuner and not a cabling issue?


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

willardcpa said:


> Have you switched cables on the inputs yet, just to ascertain for sure that its the tuner and not a cabling issue?


Yep, did that too. Even replaced the multiswitch at the beginning of my problem with a new one. I did post the problem in this same forum and listed all the things I tried so, based on feedback, I believe the 2nd tuner really is going south.


----------



## dvrdrvr (Jan 25, 2006)

marklyn said:


> My tuner 2 has been pixelating really bad for months, and getting worse by the week. It started several months ago and I didn't pay much attention to it because it was infrequent and very little pixelation and seemed to only occur on 1-2 channels. Now, it's much more frequent, on many more channels and occasionally so bad you can't possibly watch tv on that tuner.
> 
> I can use the other tuner for the same channel (or check my other HDVR's in the house) and everything is fine.
> 
> ...


That definitely sounds like the unit. I had a motherboard go bad on one and moved the drive to a new unit, but like ssstivo said, I had to call directv and activate the new unit. It was not just a matter of swapping the drive and running 51killer.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a question for anyone who has moved a drive from one model to another. After the move, does the model number change in the System Information? Or does it still show the model from the original unit?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Arcady said:


> I have a question for anyone who has moved a drive from one model to another. After the move, does the model number change in the System Information? Or does it still show the model from the original unit?


If you do a clear and delete everything, it will change the model number. I'm pretty sure the 51killer will do the same thing. Let me check....yup, it changes the model number too.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks. It's a silly little detail, but I know it would bug me.


----------



## Wolffpack (May 28, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> If you do a clear and delete everything, it will change the model number. I'm pretty sure the 51killer will do the same thing. Let me check....yup, it changes the model number too.


Didn't work on mine. Just got a RCA DVR39 from the Blowout sale and copied one of my HDVR2 images (6.2) to a new drive for the RCA. Ran 51killer and then did a C&D but System Info still shows Hughes HDVR2 as the manufacturer and model. All of my other units are HDVR2s so I never noticed that before.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Bumped for the benefit of some poor soul who was advised that a C&D was his only option.


----------

